# Told Ya so!



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

That is all!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> That is all!



Frrrrttttttttt!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> That is all!



You say so much, ride the coat tail of so many other teams what are you trying to say.....


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 2, 2015)

A dead clock is  right twice a day


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

That as soon as there was a playoff, the SEC would get exposed!  The BCS was always a joke! If we were still in the BCS, Bama would have ridden the SEC bias to the NC and beat FSU, while 1 loss OSU, Oregon, and TCU sat on the outside looking in.  Not only is the SEC not going to win the NC, they didn't even make the NC game!  That's hilarious!  The "Pathetic 12" is in the NC game, yet the SEC isn't!  Like I've always said, when the game is played on the field, the SEC isn't dominate.

SEC SEC SEC SEC SEC


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

This is stupid


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This is stupid



Maybe!  But for the most part, the outcome is played on the field now, and not based on some poll or computer.  The SEC will win more NC's in the future, but their dominace of the NC is over.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Maybe!  But for the most part, the outcome is played on the field now, and not based on some poll or computer.  The SEC will win more NC's in the future, but their dominace of the NC is over.



It's one year, it's cfb, anything can happen in any given year.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's one year, it's cfb, anything can happen in any given year.



Just like it is one game. Anything can happen in one game.  Let's see how many more "predictions" we can make before we are finally right about something.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Maybe!  But for the most part, the outcome is played on the field now, and not based on some poll or computer.  The SEC will win more NC's in the future, but their dominace of the NC is over.



come out of hibernation?
The SEC is down this year no doubt, and as you say they will be back, and win more NC's.
I'll gladly concede that BAMA, this year, is not better than Oregon,...happy?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats Bucs!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 2, 2015)

*And your hypothesis is based on*



Jetjockey said:


> That as soon as there was a playoff, the SEC would get exposed!  The BCS was always a joke! If we were still in the BCS, Bama would have ridden the SEC bias to the NC and beat FSU, while 1 loss OSU, Oregon, and TCU sat on the outside looking in.  Not only is the SEC not going to win the NC, they didn't even make the NC game!  That's hilarious!  The "Pathetic 12" is in the NC game, yet the SEC isn't!  Like I've always said, when the game is played on the field, the SEC isn't dominate.
> 
> SEC SEC SEC SEC SEC



one year?  Remember Auburn?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to Oregon for whipping FSU.

I'm not a fan of the SEC but you have to give credit where its due. Even with this 4 team playoff, their "streak" would still remain intact. Up until last year they had a stranglehold on CFB. Oregon and several other teams had their chance to end but never could. 

Once again congrats and good luck. We should see a great game b/t Oregon and OSU.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> one year?  Remember Auburn?



Yep.  And I remember the last second field goal after a couple lousy calls, 1 of which cost Oregon 6 points.  I also remember that in the history of the BCS, not a single 1 loss PAC-12 team EVER played for the BCS NC.  The only Power 5 conference to never have a 1 loss team play for a NC.  I also know that if we didn't have a playoff this year, OSU and Oregon would have played each other yesterday in the Rose Bowl while Bama beat FSU in the NC game next Monday.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to Oregon for whipping FSU.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the SEC but you have to give credit where its due. Even with this 4 team playoff, their "streak" would still remain intact. Up until last year they had a stranglehold on CFB. Oregon and several other teams had their chance to end but never could.
> 
> Once again congrats and good luck. We should see a great game b/t Oregon and OSU.



Not a chance it would have.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Not a chance it would have.



Who would have ended it?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Would Bama have made the 4 team playoff last year?  I think they would have, but can't remember what the rankings were before the bowl games.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2015)

The SEC is still THE standard everyone compares themselves too.  

The difference in the SEC is the overall level of excellence at a large number of the programs.  No other conference comes close.  

Look how excited all of the other conferences are that they beat an SEC school in the last week or so.  It is THE badge of honor in College football.  The other top schools can win a game against the top SEC schools as has been seen recently.  That still doesn't compare to the week in week out grinder that is the SEC.  

We haven't even played this year's NC game and everyone knows that next year they will be gunning for the SEC.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looked it up and Bama was 3 in BCS standings. I find it hard to believe the selection committee would have left them out last year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who would have ended it?



How about any of the Pete Carrol coached USC teams that were left out?  UT the year OU weazeled their way in?  How about Utah when they were the only undefeated team and then pummeled Bama in their bowl game?  How about Oregon?  They did barely lose the one time they got to play in the NC game.  



weagle said:


> The SEC is still THE standard everyone compares themselves too.
> 
> The difference in the SEC is the overall level of excellence at a large number of the programs.  No other conference comes close.
> 
> ...



Can we PLEASE kill stop talking about the week in and out grinder of the SEC.  That's why people love to beat the SEC.  They are sick of hearing how tough the SEC supposedly is.  Mizzu and A&M killed that myth!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

You do remember the times that you were predestined to certain bowl games and 1 didn't necessarily play 2 and then the NC was randomly chosen by the "polls".


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2015)

Most of the "SEC" talk comes from fans outside the sec. What is a fan that has a team in the sec going to say. Your right, we suck? If you are an SEC homer, I don't know why you feel the need to defend it. The record speaks for itself. That being said, I don't care if they all lose besides UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> How about any of the Pete Carrol coached USC teams that were left out?  UT the year OU weazeled their way in?  How about Utah when they were the only undefeated team and then pummeled Bama in their bowl game?  How about Oregon?  They did barely lose the one time they got to play in the NC game.



Don't leave UGA out of the conversation if you are bringing up USC.. USC and UGA were firing on all cylinders towards the end of that year..

I'll be pulling for the Ducks!

Now you can continue with your tirade..


----------



## dark horse (Jan 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> come out of hibernation?
> The SEC is down this year no doubt, and as you say they will be back, and win more NC's.
> I'll gladly concede that BAMA, this year, is not better than Oregon,...happy?



Seriously?? Now we here this? Until the last week all we heard about was how the SEC west was the best conference division EVER!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't leave UGA out of the conversation if you are bringing up USC.. USC and UGA were firing on all cylinders towards the end of that year..
> 
> I'll be pulling for the Ducks!
> 
> Now you can continue with your tirade..



Did UGA ever have a real legitimate argument to be in the NC game?  In other words, did the ever win the SEC and have the same record as teams in the BCS NC game?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2015)

congrats snook. yall have a good team i just hope they dont get killed by oregon.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 2, 2015)

*You benefitted from the BCS*



Jetjockey said:


> Yep.  And I remember the last second field goal after a couple lousy calls, 1 of which cost Oregon 6 points.  I also remember that in the history of the BCS, not a single 1 loss PAC-12 team EVER played for the BCS NC.  The only Power 5 conference to never have a 1 loss team play for a NC.  I also know that if we didn't have a playoff this year, OSU and Oregon would have played each other yesterday in the Rose Bowl while Bama beat FSU in the NC game next Monday.



You had your shot and blew it. Apparently you're  a bitter man still blaming the refs for the loss. It would take a lot of talkin trash from  you for me to pull for tosu. Fortunately all the duck fans I've  met were very classy. All schools have their bad apples. Congrats Granny Smith, you're that guy.


----------



## Cranium (Jan 2, 2015)

dark horse said:


> Seriously?? Now we here this? Until the last week all we heard about was how the SEC west was the best conference division EVER!



Funny after they get spanked they try to act like they all knew they weren't that good isn't it?


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats snook. yall have a good team i just hope they dont get killed by oregon.



Do you really?


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> How about any of the Pete Carrol coached USC teams that were left out?  UT the year OU weazeled their way in?  How about Utah when they were the only undefeated team and then pummeled Bama in their bowl game?  How about Oregon?  They did barely lose the one time they got to play in the NC game.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we PLEASE kill stop talking about the week in and out grinder of the SEC.  That's why people love to beat the SEC.  They are sick of hearing how tough the SEC supposedly is.  Mizzu and A&M killed that myth!


A&M and Mizzu have proven the exact opposite of your conclusion. They are good programs and won exactly nothing in the SEC.  It's not that good teams can't win games against SEC teams. It's that beating 8 of them is very tough. Pick your 8. Even the lesser teams will grind on you.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Just like it is one game. Anything can happen in one game.  Let's see how many more "predictions" we can make before we are finally right about something.



THats why I try not to predict college football games. There to unpredictable


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

I think this is the best mood I've EVER seen JJ in..


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2015)

And congrats to osu on a great win.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 2, 2015)

weagle said:


> A&M and Mizzu have proven the exact opposite of your conclusion. They are good programs and won exactly nothing in the SEC.  It's not that good teams can't win games against SEC teams. It's that beating 8 of them is very tough. Pick your 8. Even the lesser teams will grind on you.



Winning 8 games in ANY conference is a chore. Pick your conference. Try again.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> THats why I try not to predict college football games. There to unpredictable



Exactly. You never know how 18-22 year old kids are going to react to anything much less football. Case in point OSU v Va Tech. OSU had no business losing that game, but the emotions of 18-22 year old kids caused that loss. 

Move forward to last night, OSU had everything to play for and they got it done.  They had something to prove and they did.  They will certainly be good for the next couple years.  It will be interesting to see how long it takes for the rest of the Big 10 to catch up. I don't think it will be long.


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> Winning 8 games in ANY conference is a chore. Pick your conference. Try again.



Yes. Emptying the dishwasher is a chore and chopping a cord of wood is a chore. Guess which one is like winning the SEC.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

weagle said:


> A&M and Mizzu have proven the exact opposite of your conclusion. They are good programs and won exactly nothing in the SEC.  It's not that good teams can't win games against SEC teams. It's that beating 8 of them is very tough. Pick your 8. Even the lesser teams will grind on you.



They won even less in the Big-12.  Or have you forgotten that?  Mizzu and A&M were not "good" Big-12 teams.  Yet Mizzu has won the East TWICE!  Mizzu and A&M have proven mediocre teams from the Big-12 can be more successful in the SEC than they were in the Big-12.  That DOESNT prove your point!


----------



## Curlydog (Jan 2, 2015)

This thread is going nowhere


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2015)

Curlydog said:


> This thread is going nowhere



It just goes to show that the standard that every fan uses to judge their team is how they measure up to the SEC. Some.did well this year so their chest is puffed out. Rightly so. You can't be the man unless you beat the man.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> They won even less in the Big-12.  Or have you forgotten that?  Mizzu and A&M were not "good" Big-12 teams.  Yet Mizzu has won the East TWICE!  Mizzu and A&M have proven mediocre teams from the Big-12 can be more successful in the SEC than they were in the Big-12.  That DOESNT prove your point!



Yeah and Texas and Oklahoma used to win a bunch of games in the Big 12 too. Now look at them.  

Mizzu and A&M winning a few games in the SEC doesn't prove your point either. No matter how many times you say it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

weagle said:


> It just goes to show that the standard that every fan uses to judge their team is how they measure up to the SEC. Some.did well this year so their chest is puffed out. Rightly so. You can't be the man unless you beat the man.



It's not the standard I use.  The standard I use is if teams can measure up to PAC-12 offenses.  Remember when everyone said SEC D's were so dominating and nobody in the PAC-12 played any?  Why don't you hear that any more?  It's because those D's have wuickly been exposed, and now even SEC teams are adopting PAC-12 style offenses.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> It's not the standard I use.  The standard I use is if teams can measure up to PAC-12 offenses.  Remember when everyone said SEC D's were so dominating and nobody in the PAC-12 played any?  Why don't you hear that any more?  It's because those D's have wuickly been exposed, and now even SEC teams are adopting PAC-12 style offenses.



Its because football has moved to a rule system that favors the offensive side of the ball. Even you are smart enough to know that.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yeah and Texas and Oklahoma used to win a bunch of games in the Big 12 too. Now look at them.
> 
> Mizzu and A&M winning a few games in the SEC doesn't prove your point either. No matter how many times you say it.



Didn't Oklahoma roll all over Bama last year?  

Yes it does prove my point.  You guys all said that they wouldn't be able to keep up with the SEC schedule.  Not only have they kept up, they've done better in the SEC than they did in the Big-12.  Explain that has happened if the SEC is so tough?


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Jan 2, 2015)

Dumbest thread ever.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Didn't Oklahoma roll all over Bama last year?
> 
> Yes it does prove my point.  You guys all said that they wouldn't be able to keep up with the SEC schedule.  Not only have they kept up, they've done better in the SEC than they did in the Big-12.  Explain that has happened if the SEC is so tough?



A&M hasn't done jack in the SEC and we are 2-1 against Mizz. The one time they did beat us our entire team was hurt. Mizz was fortunate this year that they played the two weakest teams in the West and we lost to USC. We beat them 34-0 this year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> A&M hasn't done jack in the SEC and we are 2-1 against Mizz. The one time they did beat us our entire team was hurt. Mizz was fortunate this year that they played the two weakest teams in the West and we lost to USC. We beat them 34-0 this year.



Will you point to a season where A&M was anything but a bottom dweller in the Big-12?  

Mizzu still win the East for the second year in a row.  That's s FACT!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Even you are smart enough to know that.



You willing to put money on that?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Will you point to a season where A&M was anything but a bottom dweller in the Big-12?
> 
> Mizzu still win the East for the second year in a row.  That's s FACT!



34-0 is also a fact, Jack.  The big 12 doesn't even have sub-conferences or a conference championship game. How can Mizz win the Big12 east when there is not one?  Mizz and A&M would probably be doing much better against teams like Texas and Oklahoma now too.  We beat Mizz head to head more times than they have beaten us. If our entire team wouldn't have been hurt last year, we would have beat them that year too.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You willing to put money on that?



Not a betting man myself. I like to keep my risk as low as possible.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Not a betting man myself. I like to keep my risk as low as possible.



Prudent. That would be a loser's bet.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Prudent. That would be a loser's bet.



Yeah, I was giving him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> 34-0 is also a fact, Jack.  The big 12 doesn't even have sub-conferences or a conference championship game. How can Mizz win the Big12 east when there is not one?  Mizz and A&M would probably be doing much better against teams like Texas and Oklahoma now too.  We beat Mizz head to head more times than they have beaten us. If our entire team wouldn't have been hurt last year, we would have beat them that year too.



do you even watch college football?   The Big 12 had a conference Championship right up until Mizzu left.  Geezzzz. Try and keep up!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Will you point to a season where A&M was anything but a bottom dweller in the Big-12?
> 
> Mizzu still win the East for the second year in a row.  That's s FACT!



http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/co...-back-at-texas-am_s-history-in-the-big-12.ece

It appears that one of their best year's was their last year.  I guess you could say they were trending in the right direction before coming to the SEC.  They still haven't done anything in the SEC so I guess nothing has really changed.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> do you even watch college football?   The Big 12 had a conference Championship right up until Mizzu left.  Geezzzz. Try and keep up!



Sorry, don't really care about Mizz football.  Now that I have done my research.  They won the North twice and lost the championship game both times.  Same as the SEC.    But, since you know everything, I am sure you already knew that.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Sorry, don't really care about Mizz football.  Now that I have done my research.  They won the North twice and lost the championship game both times.  Same as the SEC.    But, since you know everything, I am sure you already knew that.



Yes I did.  Now, how many years did they play in that league to win it twice?  How many years did it take to win the SEC East twice?


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> That is all!



Thought I saw somewhere that you were a Washington fan. Why don't you talk about them?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Yes I did.  Now, how many years did they play in that league to win it twice?  How many years did it take to win the SEC East twice?



There is no correlation between the two.  Sucking early in the Big 12 days has no correlation to how you will do 20 years from now.  They won the division in 2006 and 2007.  That would have more relevance to them being good early in the SEC than it would to how they faired early in the Big 12.  Mizz started getting better after they hired Gary Pinkel.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Thought I saw somewhere that you were a Washington fan. Why don't you talk about them?



I am.  They play tonight.  Should be a good game.



alaustin1865 said:


> There is no correlation between the two.  Sucking early in the Big 12 days has no correlation to how you will do 20 years from now.  They won the division in 2006 and 2007.  That would have more relevance to them being good early in the SEC than it would to how they faired early in the Big 12.  Mizz started getting better after they hired Gary Pinkel.



Sure it does.  Never mind the fact that 1 of Mizzu's losses this year was to the worst team in the Big-10.  The best team in the SEC East lost to the worst team in the Big-10!  Impressive!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> I am.  They play tonight.  Should be a good game.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does.  Never mind the fact that 1 of Mizzu's losses this year was to the worst team in the Big-10.  The best team in the SEC East lost to the worst team in the Big-10!  Impressive!



They lost because they couldn't stop the run and Indiana had one of the best running backs in the country. And no, it has no relevance.  OSU lost to one of the worst teams in the ACC, yet they could be crowned National Champs.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> I am.  They play tonight.  Should be a good game.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does.  Never mind the fact that 1 of Mizzu's losses this year was to the worst team in the Big-10.  The best team in the SEC East lost to the worst team in the Big-10!  Impressive!



Who did Oregon lose to?
..and how did that team finish the season and bowl game?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Who did Oregon lose to?
> ..and how did that team finish the season and bowl game?



JJ never knows what he's talking about even if he's right...Which he ain't here. JJ is the best auto pilot around.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2015)

14 teams in the SEC.......12 of them played in bowls games.


That is all.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Who did Oregon lose to?
> ..and how did that team finish the season and bowl game?



Arizona.  And they lost to BSU by a TD.



mtr3333 said:


> JJ never knows what he's talking about even if he's right...Which he ain't here. JJ is the best auto pilot around.



I'm not?  Why isn't the SEC in the NC game then?



bullgator said:


> 14 teams in the SEC.......12 of them played in bowls games.
> 
> 
> That is all.



And how's that bowl record going?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> It's not the standard I use.  The standard I use is if teams can measure up to PAC-12 offenses.  Remember when everyone said SEC D's were so dominating and nobody in the PAC-12 played any?  Why don't you hear that any more?  It's because those D's have wuickly been exposed, and now even SEC teams are adopting PAC-12 style offenses.



Hey JJ.... Tell me more about how no one can measure up to a PAC-12 offense???

Also, tell me more about how Oregon chokes when faced with a physical defense?? 

Look at the bright side.. You had 1 week to tell us, "I Told You So"...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2015)

Did JJ go underground?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2015)

I wondered where this thread went.

It's almost lunch time. Anybody up for some duck soup?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> Did JJ go underground?



He's planning his next attack...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I wondered where this thread went.
> 
> It's almost lunch time. Anybody up for some duck soup?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey JJ.... Tell me more about how no one can measure up to a PAC-12 offense???
> 
> Also, tell me more about how Oregon chokes when faced with a physical defense??
> 
> Look at the bright side.. You had 1 week to tell us, "I Told You So"...



Did Oregon choke against FSU?  How about MSU?  Oregon got beat.  Simple as that.  Someone was going to lose, and Oregon didnt play well enough.  Now here's my question?  How many SEC teams were in the NC game?  Oh Ya...  NONE!  I never said the PAC-12 would win every NC.  What I said is that as soon as there was a playoff, neither would the SEC.  I've said from day one the SEC was overrated and guess what, they are. Again I ask.  Why didn't an SEC team even make it into the NC game?  You guys got to sit home and watch a West coast team, and a Big-10 team play for all the marbles.  It must have killed you to watch the NC game and know the best teams in college werent from the SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Did Oregon choke against FSU?  How about MSU?  Oregon got beat.  Simple as that.  Someone was going to lose, and Oregon didnt play well enough.  Now here's my question?  How many SEC teams were in the NC game?  Oh Ya...  NONE!  I never said the PAC-12 would win every NC.  What I said is that as soon as there was a playoff, neither would the SEC.  I've said from day one the SEC was overrated and guess what, they are. Again I ask.  Why didn't an SEC team even make it into the NC game?  You guys got to sit home and watch a West coast team, and a Big-10 team play for all the marbles.  It must have killed you to watch the NC game and know the best teams in college werent from the SEC.



Actually I enjoyed watching the National Championship.. It was nice to see a PAC12 team get in... Then get DESTROYED!


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 14, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Did Oregon choke against FSU?  How about MSU?  Oregon got beat.  Simple as that.  Someone was going to lose, and Oregon didnt play well enough.  Now here's my question?  How many SEC teams were in the NC game?  Oh Ya...  NONE!  I never said the PAC-12 would win every NC.  What I said is that as soon as there was a playoff, neither would the SEC.  I've said from day one the SEC was overrated and guess what, they are. Again I ask.  Why didn't an SEC team even make it into the NC game?  You guys got to sit home and watch a West coast team, and a Big-10 team play for all the marbles.  It must have killed you to watch the NC game and know the best teams in college werent from the SEC.




I'm no bama fan, but judging by the games and scores, bama vs oh st was the game with the 2 best teams in college football.  Not sure the sec argument holds much water when they made the playoff and judging by the oh st game were much better than Oregon?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually I enjoyed watching the National Championship.. It was nice to see a PAC12 team get in... Then get DESTROYED!



At least they got in.  Where was UGA?  Bama?  Auburn?  FSU, that team that beat Auburn for the NC last year?  They might as well have just made the Rose Bowl the NC game, and skipped all the other NC crap.   It's kind of sad watching you guys bash Oregon.  Where was the great SEC on Monday?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> I'm no bama fan, but judging by the games and scores, bama vs oh st was the game with the 2 best teams in college football.  Not sure the sec argument holds much water when they made the playoff and judging by the oh st game were much better than Oregon?



Oh God.  Here we go.  Bama matched up well vs Ohio St.  Oregon would have killed Bama, just like Oklahoma did last year.  Nick Saban STILL can't defend against dual threat QB's.  Ohio St played very well, but Oregon didn't help themselves.  You can't drop easy third down catches and expect to beat OSU.   Why does everyone think Bama is such a great football team?  Have you seen their bowl record under Saban?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> At least they got in.  Where was UGA?  Bama?  Auburn?  FSU, that team that beat Auburn for the NC last year?  They might as well have just made the Rose Bowl the NC game, and skipped all the other NC crap.   It's kind of sad watching you guys bash Oregon.  Where was the great SEC on Monday?



Not bashing Oregon... Ohio State did that! And kept bashing them. 

Dropped passes? Give me a break.. Ohio gave them the ball how many times? 

The mighty PAC12 went down in flames like they always do when facing a physical team..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> At least they got in.  Where was UGA?  Bama?  Auburn?  FSU, that team that beat Auburn for the NC last year?  They might as well have just made the Rose Bowl the NC game, and skipped all the other NC crap.   It's kind of sad watching you guys bash Oregon.  Where was the great SEC on Monday?



We had this 4 team playoff this year and the Tide lost to the same OSU team that the Ducks did. FSU was not the same team as last year and Bama had no answer for the Buckeye offense either. Although we lost, i still like the 4 team playoff.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not bashing Oregon... Ohio State did that! And kept bashing them.
> 
> Dropped passes? Give me a break.. Ohio gave them the ball how many times?
> 
> The mighty PAC12 went down in flames like they always do when facing a physical team..



Like I said.  Where was the SEC on Monday?  As a matter of fact, where was the SEC during ANY of the bowl season?  Do we need to rehash the SEC's abismal failure during bowl season?  Which conference had the best bowl record, was it the SEC, or the PAC-12?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's almost lunch time. Anybody up for some duck soup?



elfiii,

I think I will pass today, I've ate to much of that lately!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 14, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Oh God.  Here we go.  Bama matched up well vs Ohio St.  Oregon would have killed Bama, just like Oklahoma did last year.  Nick Saban STILL can't defend against dual threat QB's.  Ohio St played very well, but Oregon didn't help themselves.  You can't drop easy third down catches and expect to beat OSU.   Why does everyone think Bama is such a great football team?  Have you seen their bowl record under Saban?



We know, and Oregon also would have beaten all the sec BCS champs except when they had the chance.  Same old story.  Bama plays better against oh st but, but, but....  Guess what Ohio st rules the year and the rest are in the same boat.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> At least they got in.



And then they got exposed. OSU owned the Ducks.


----------



## Cranium (Jan 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And then they got exposed. OSU owned the Ducks.



OSU owned the best of the mighty SEC also..On Monday they would have owned EVERY team in the NCAA the way they were rocking & rolling.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Cranium said:


> OSU owned the best of the mighty SEC also..On Monday they would have owned EVERY team in the NCAA the way they were rocking & rolling.



No way to know the outcome of course, but a TCU/OSU game would have been something to see.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And then they got exposed. OSU owned the Ducks.



Exposed?  We are talking bout the team that destroyed FSU and handled Michigan state with relative ease.  The only thing that was exposed was how underrated OSU was.  Remember, they BARELY made it into the playoffs.  Here's what I find funny.  The Big-10, supposidly the worst of the big 5 conferences, best the SEC champs, the Big-12 champs, and the PAC-12 champs.  Looks like the Big-10 isnt nearly as bad as you guys thought.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Exposed?  We are talking bout the team that destroyed FSU and handled Michigan state with relative ease.  The only thing that was exposed was how underrated OSU was.  Remember, they BARELY made it into the playoffs.  Here's what I find funny.  The Big-10, supposidly the worst of the big 5 conferences, best the SEC champs, the Big-12 champs, and the PAC-12 champs.  Looks like the Big-10 isnt nearly as bad as you guys thought.



Yeah, exposed!

Oregon didn't stand a chance against OSU! Bama vs OSU was a better game! Your whole thought process was exposed! The PAC faces a physical team and folds! 

I don't see any team from the PAC making the playoffs next season.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And then they got exposed. OSU owned the Ducks.



I still contend the only thing that got "exposed" is the absurdity that has determined college championships for years.   I'd say it's a reasonable belief that many of the Championships produced by the BCS were dubious at best.   This year it would have probably been Florida State and Alabama playing, and we all know how they both fared.  So a team that many said didn't deserve to be there wins it all and I think College Football was the real winner as it's distancing itself from the ridiculous method it's always used.    I for one am excited at the thought the playoff will expand to 8 teams.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2015)

Buzz said:


> I still contend the only thing that got "exposed" is the absurdity that has determined college championships for years.   I'd say it's a reasonable belief that many of the Championships produced by the BCS were dubious at best.   This year it would have probably been Florida State and Alabama playing, and we all know how they both fared.  So a team that many said didn't deserve to be there wins it all and I think College Football was the real winner as it's distancing itself from the ridiculous method it's always used.    I for one am excited at the thought the playoff will expand to 8 teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2015)

Buzz said:


> I for one am excited at the thought the playoff will expand to 8 teams.



I would LOVE to see that happen!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, exposed!
> 
> Oregon didn't stand a chance against OSU! Bama vs OSU was a better game! Your whole thought process was exposed! The PAC faces a physical team and folds!
> 
> I don't see any team from the PAC making the playoffs next season.



Michigan State's not a physical team?  Stanfords not physical?  Otherwise, heck, I agree with you!  Oregon played 4 of the final top 10 teams in the rankings.  They beat 3 out of the 4 by an average of 23 points. The only reason that's not higher is because they only beat UCLA (A PAC-12 team) by 11.  Oregon sucks!  BTW.  Alabama played 1 team ranked in the final top 10, and lost!   BTW.  What was the SEC's bowl record?  What was the PAC-12's?  

Btw.  You probably didn't "see" the SEC getting exposed either.  But I did!  I called it years ago!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2015)

Buzz said:


> I for one am excited at the thought the playoff will expand to 8 teams.



I like the Top 10 or Top 20 better.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Thought I saw somewhere that you were a Washington fan. Why don't you talk about them?





Jetjockey said:


> I am.  They play tonight.  Should be a good game.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does.  Never mind the fact that 1 of Mizzu's losses this year was to the worst team in the Big-10.  The best team in the SEC East lost to the worst team in the Big-10!  Impressive!



Bump


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would LOVE to see that happen!



and the mutz will still be left out.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Bump



Some how I knew you would do this. I bet there's more coming.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 31, 2016)

Roll Tide


----------

